# Pygocentrus And Serasalmus



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the difference of these two types? or is it the same fish? and are you and your very timid?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Pygo's can be vey,VERY timid,you should have a well planted tank o at least a lot of caves.In my opinion i like Sera's better,they just look Meaner.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

RedSoxfan said:


> Pygo's can be vey,VERY timid,you should have a well planted tank o at least a lot of caves.In my opinion i like Sera's better,they just look Meaner.


serras generally ARE meaner and harder to co-hab. If you want a big shoal, go with pygos... if you have a small(ish) tank and can only accommodate one VICIOUS specimen, opt for the personality rich serras.


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you vary the pictures that are mine? think that when I bought it told me that serasalmus and will not grow more than 25 cm 
View attachment 193767


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

because when I Cups I was told that serasalmus nateri.a it is also difficult and pigocentrus compel or order Belye


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

there are serrasalmus piranhas that will only grow to 6" but then there are serra's that grow to 2'. but since i cant see the pic i will direct you to http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/genusSerrasalmus.html


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I like serra's way better by a long shot, but like stated pygo's are good if you want a shoal.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

tomek said:


> because when I Cups I was told that serasalmus nateri.a it is also difficult and pigocentrus compel or order Belye


I'm sorry. I'm not understanding this post. Especially the second part. 
10 years ago Pygocentrus Nattereri was called a "Serrasalmus nattereri" but that has changed. Other members of pygocentrus were also concidered to be serrasalmus as well.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tomek said:


> What is the difference of these two types? or is it the same fish? and are you and your very timid?


Pygocentrus and serrasalmus are the two genus or piranha. Pygocentrus is the actual true piranha and serrasalmus is not, but generally they are also called piranha. Pygocentrus consists of reds/terns, piraya and caribe. all other piranhas are serrasalmus'. Generally pygocentrus are the p's that will naturally stay together in the wild where as serras are more solo. Both genus' can be timid. Reds are generally pretty timid, but other large pygos generally arn't that timid. Serras are hit or miss for aggression.

Serrasalmus nattereri is now correctly pygocentrus nattereri. As more research becomes available often species names will be revised to better fit new knowledge. Classifying species isn't easy which is why there is often confusion as there isn't much that is certain like the nattereri/ternetzi thing. As of now they are considered the same species, but as new knowledge and testing is done, they may or may not be the same species. Check out opefe. There are a ton of old scientific names that are no longer valid as they were not classified correctly.

In general: serrasalmus nattereri = pygocentrus nattereri (correct name).


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pygo's have a bulldog like head shape, stronger jaws whereas Serra's don't. So the main difference between them is head shape and than the ability to school them. Pygo's tend to school in the wild and in captivity whereas Serra's don't because of their transition to solitary hunter and low tolerance of others when they reach maturity well into adulthood and their highly aggressive nature. Pygo's hunt in schools in the wild. I.E. wild reds, and caribe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> Pygo's have a bulldog like head shape, stronger jaws whereas Serra's don't. So the main difference between them is head shape and than the ability to school them. Pygo's tend to school in the wild and in captivity whereas Serra's don't because of their transition to solitary hunter and low tolerance of others when they reach maturity well into adulthood and their highly aggressive nature. Pygo's hunt in schools in the wild. I.E. wild reds, and caribe.


 adding to this, in the wild serras feed more on fins, scales and nips of fish, while pygo shoals can take down larger prey together.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Personally, I like serras than pygos just because they look meaner and they're pretty easy to take care of specially if it's solitary.


----------

